
What the max amount of caffeine you should be drinking in day looks like (2017) - hhs
https://www.businessinsider.com/caffeine-daily-serving-2017-6
======
xattt
What are some of HNers' experiences with cutting out caffeine?

I personally found that drinking coffee on a daily basis increases neurotic
behaviour. The effects aren't instant but on a weeks-to-months timeframe. I
have a hard time fully ditching coffee, given how ingrained it is in the
fabric of society.

~~~
sorenn111
I have been drinking coffee everyday for practically 7 years. I've stopped it
at times but most recently i stopped to deal with some stomach acid issues.
Quitting definitely helped with that but an unintentional side effect was my
libido. Pardon the bedroom talk, but the number of erections i randomly got
each day was increased by a drastic number.

When i started drinking coffee again after quitting for like 3 weeks, i
instantly felt anxiety when i drank it again and a decrease in libido.

I'm honestly considering quitting for good and potentially switching to tea

~~~
slothtrop
That's interesting. Was there a remarkable difference in sleep quality? I
drink about 2 cups a day and want to come back down to one.

------
NotSammyHagar
This feels a little misleading. The starbucks drip coffee they keep talking
about has a shocking amount of caffeine. The more typical 2 shot starbucks
latte has 150mg (vs the 400 mg daily limit suggested in the article). I assume
the machine in my office that makes a latte has similar amounts. I have two a
day, "only" 300 mg!

------
darkmoney007
They forgot to add more modern day energy drinks.

Rockstar, Raze, Monster, and Bang have variants up to 300mg per can. Image how
many cans people consume to stay awake during a long day or just on a daily
basis.

------
hbcondo714
> About twelve 12oz cans of regular Coca-Cola

I hope people don't read this thinking they can get their caffeine just from a
soft drink; each can has 36g of sugar.

~~~
popotamonga
How bad is it? For the last 30 years i eat 400g of sugar a day (i make whole
cakes pretty much everyday and thats the amount i put in), on festivities
about 1kg but then i get so sleepy so fast i kinda pass out. Nothing else
serious so far.

~~~
stevewodil
Are you obese (serious question)?

~~~
slothtrop
The way I read it, he says he eats a whole cake a day.

~~~
stevewodil
Yeah I suppose obesity is implied at that point....

Since excess glucose gets stored as fat I was curious about the commenters
weight

~~~
popotamonga
No i am 180cm and 61kg i always has trouble gaining weight. When younger i was
actually 53kg for a long time. Also have constant intestinal trouble no one
can diagnose me with (5 shits a day)

~~~
stevewodil
Were the intestinal problems before or after eating a cake everyday

~~~
popotamonga
Nah, since forever, doctors just say nothing they can do and since i have a
pretty much normal life i can suck it up.

------
matt-attack
So why on earth does a Starbucks drip have so much more than even a double
shot?

~~~
AtomicOrbital
its all about time coffee remains in contact with water ... the shot is
optimized for flavor, high in oils which are quickly released ... longer
exposure with water in drip extracts out greater percentage of caffeine

